# Bee on basil



## icassell (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 12, 2010)

Great shot Ian.  nice and clear action stoppage.  :thumbup:  

Looks like it could use a little contrast IMO.


----------



## icassell (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks.  I'm happy with the contrast as it displays on my monitor.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 12, 2010)

i can never seen to get in flight shots, they always end up out of focus, nice shot though!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 12, 2010)

icassell said:


> Thanks. I'm happy with the contrast as it displays on my monitor.


 

Have you ever calibrated it?  Most of your shots seem to be just like above.  Great captures but a little flat.  Its very consistent too which leads me to think its how you are viewing them.  Maybe even your viewing angle.


----------



## icassell (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks.  I calibrate regularly -- most recently yesterday.  Viewing straight-on on an IPS panel.  I'd be curious if others are seeing it the same way.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 12, 2010)

icassell said:


> Thanks. I calibrate regularly -- most recently yesterday. Viewing straight-on on an IPS panel. I'd be curious if others are seeing it the same way.


 

Me too. I calibrate every now and then. Heck, it could be me. 

Edit: its not me. When I view the pic in PS the histo isnt touching on either end. Your "whites" are yellowish-grey. Maybe post up a poll to see how everyone else is seeing them?


----------



## DennyCrane (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## icassell (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, just for yucks I recalibrated.  It looks exactly the same. There are no pure whites in this image.

I dunno ... I'm going to stick with this one as it stands, but thanks for taking the time.


----------



## icassell (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmmm ... you know something ... it may be loss from my hosting ... the image on TPF doesn't look anywhere near as good as the original.  Perhaps Photobucket is messing it up a bit.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 12, 2010)

icassell said:


> Hmmm ... you know something ... it may be loss from my hosting ... the image on TPF doesn't look anywhere near as good as the original. Perhaps Photobucket is messing it up a bit.


 

Ah-ha!  Yes, photobucket and image shack both suck for preserving your images.


----------



## DennyCrane (Sep 12, 2010)

AND, TPF is notorious for makin' them look a LIL' different, too.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 12, 2010)

Especially if you let webs resize your pics.  That really mucks things up.


----------



## CNCO (Sep 12, 2010)

1 word - awesome

1 question - what lenses?


----------



## icassell (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you!

Canon 7D
Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro
1/1600 sec f/10 ISO 500
Canon 430EX on-camera on high-speed synch  + Diffuser (Better Beamer with translucent plastic and velcro substituting for the lens)
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/better_beamer.shtml

1/1600 sec f/10 ISO 500


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2010)

Great Capture!  With the 1/1600,  you were really able to Freeze the motion!


----------

